# Turkey Hunt I Filmed Last Year For M-S



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

This hunt will be airing on television this Friday on PBS and Michigan Out Of Doors but Jimmy posted the video on his website for everyone to see now.. 

If some of you remember last year I offered up a turkey hunt in which Big Woods Bob jumped on board and was the recipiant of that hunt and there is alot more to that hunt but we all know in TV you have to fit alot into a little time so here is the end product of that hunt done based on the Michigan - Sportsman website.. 

And yes - I forgot my mouth call cause I was using one of Firefighter's Natures Echo's slate calls and if some of you also remember this is the bird that I had it out for and I was not going to stop until I killed and we got it done! 

http://www.michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

watching it now dan


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

nice story and I see dedgoose made it on tv :lol:


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

That was an awesome hunt. I love watching Michigan Outdoors on the net. Great footage. Loved the fox and coyote footage. Nice of you to offer the hunt. Great thing for you to do.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice footage and a great gesture once again Dan!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice work Dan!


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice Job Dan. Your a class act. Nice thing you did for the gentleman.


----------



## BestWifeEver (Apr 27, 2011)

That was pretty interesting. Congrats on getting it n tv!!!!!:yikes:


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys.. I thought it turned out well and there was alot more footatge there that i might get edited here and throw up a while after the show has aired..


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice job Dan, and kudo's on extending the invite! Nicely done!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

What a phenomenal story and what a class act you are Dan. Thanks for putting forth the best face of MS.com.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

And Thank You for putting your faith in me to do the job sir! At some point I will edit the footage i have and include a little more of that as there really was quite alot more footage that was excellent stuff and stuff some folks could use as tools to learn.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I definitely would've shot the coyote!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

I had to stick my head out the window and tell him to be gone before he actually left.. After the footage you seen I had the decoys behind us a little ways and he turned and actually started sneaking on the decoys and normally I would have just filmed him attack the decoys but I didnt want him to mess up the decoys cause we had these birds working and I knew they were going to hit that field before long and didnt want to chance getting out and getting busted..


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

That was great footage! Congrats to both of you. Very nice thing for you to do. Nice to see us on T.V....


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

stinky reinke said:


> I definitely would've shot the coyote!!


Me too! I wouldn't have cared if my turkey hunt was over either.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I just watched this on MOODTV last night online....Congrats Dan, Awesome hunt!!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

That was a very nice thing you did. Nice bird too.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Just saw it...It's nice to see that there is still sportsmen out there. Good job and nice bird!


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


----------

